# EOC Budapest photos



## Ruli (Apr 15, 2012)

First, a few photos from the exibition part. Sorry, not the best photos. (The light wasn't too good...)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Generally we saw a lots of Phals and many Cymbidiums.


----------



## Ruli (Apr 15, 2012)

And many photos of the vendors (that part had much better light, thankfully...)

Kopf (Germany)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Currlin (Germany)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ruli (Apr 15, 2012)

Currlin and Peruflora




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Peruflora (Peru)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Sun Moon Orchids (Taiwan)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Akerne (Belgium)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ruli (Apr 15, 2012)

Az. Il Sughereto-Orchidandoshop (Italy)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Le Orchidee del lago MAggiore (Italy)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Marczika (Hungary)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Orchideen Tonn (Germany)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Waterorchids (Taiwan)
Their Cattleyas have huge flowers!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ruli (Apr 15, 2012)

and some more of the vendors...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
I think that Wossner is the left one, and Roellke is on the right.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks for the photos!
think i spied Olaf Gruss in one...


----------



## Ruli (Apr 15, 2012)

likespaphs said:


> thanks for the photos!
> think i spied Olaf Gruss in one...


I bought one from Ecuagenera, but I don't have photos of them (I had 2 carry-ons full with orchids plus one bag, so my daughter took the photos, and obviously she forgot a few vendors...)


----------



## Dido (Apr 15, 2012)

N ice photos thanks for share with us. 

Peruflora had Kovachii with them, did you ask about the price


----------



## Justin (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Ruli (Apr 15, 2012)

Dido said:


> N ice photos thanks for share with us.
> 
> Peruflora had Kovachii with them, did you ask about the price


I preordered one. It was quite expensive, so I ordered the smallest size, 4inch leafspan seedling for 90$. But the kovachii they gave me was much bigger then 4 inch. I didn't ask the price they asked for it at the show.
I also preordered 2 kovachii hybrids, Eumelia Arias (50$) and Andean Tears (42$). I'm very happy with both, the Eumelia Arias has a few old flowerstems, and a few big new grows which I hope will flower soon.


----------



## Hien (Apr 15, 2012)

we don't have this kind of show size in the tri-state area any more...since the shows in the Rock are things in the past


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the photos. It was very interesting. Loved viewing the trip.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2012)

All those orchids! :drool:


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 15, 2012)

Amazing blooms! Thanks for posting!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2012)

The displays are kind of not well photo'd but thanks for the vendor photos.  You got really good prices on the Pk hybrids!!!



Ruli said:


> First, a few photos from the exibition part. Sorry, not the best photos. (The light wasn't too good...)



This looks like a painting!



Ruli said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see you Olaf! 



Hien said:


> we don't have this kind of show size in the tri-state area any more...since the shows in the Rock are things in the past



You need to go to SEPOS or Deep Cut Show at Dearborn Center.


----------



## Ruli (Apr 16, 2012)

likespaphs said:


> thanks for the photos!
> think i spied Olaf Gruss in one...



Sorry, when you mentioned it, I thought about the plant 
Olaf Gruss was one of the speakers of the orchid congress which started the second day of the show.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing a great event


----------



## lipelgas (Apr 18, 2012)

I made also some photos, hope I can check and choose some during the next days.


----------



## lipelgas (Apr 18, 2012)

and here are my photos:

http://img819.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=dsc2731large.jpg


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 19, 2012)

lipelgas said:


> and here are my photos:
> 
> http://img819.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=dsc2731large.jpg



Very nice pics, thanks!!!! Sehr schöne Bilder !!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the photos. I really liked the dendrobium trantuani [sic], the dark delenatii vinicolor, the sangii, and the microterangis.


----------



## Ruli (Apr 19, 2012)

Very nice photos!


----------



## Heather (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow! Nice lot of vendors you had there! And from so many countries! Thanks for sharing these! Very interesting to see some European shows.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the photos. Many remind me of plants I killed or sold off through the years.


----------



## lipelgas (Apr 20, 2012)

and some moving pictures also from Finnish Orchid Society:

http://www.suomenorkideayhdistys.fi/index.php?p=budapest


----------

